# IBM silver can CPU's



## glorycloud (Dec 17, 2008)

Anybody familiar with these IBM silver colored CPU's and what are there PM's inside of them? Thanks!


----------



## butcher (Dec 17, 2008)

If you have things like this you can do a search for data sheets, and specification sheets from manufacturers web sites, that will usually turn up good results.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 17, 2008)

clip a small peice off and disolve it in some bleach/Hcl, then show us the stannous smear..


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 17, 2008)

Look for PGMs on these.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 19, 2008)

Will do! I will post feedback on what we find.

Thanks!


----------



## nimrood (Jul 22, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> Will do! I will post feedback on what we find.
> 
> Thanks!



What did you find.... ? Nothing?


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 25, 2011)

I haven't tested any. This post was from three years ago. 8)


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 25, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> I haven't tested any. This post was from three years ago. 8)



Three years isn't enough time to test them? You sound like me, I'll get to it some day, or next year,or the next. Then its test what?

Jim


----------

